# Need to buy cheap car in Italy



## LaDonna

We just moved to Italy for a year. We need to find a cheap car to buy. If anyone knows of anything, please let me know....
We live in the Perugia area...actually Todi...but can travel up to 3 hours to pick up auto. Way Way too expensive to rent. Now paying $1300/month to rent. Ouch!


----------



## Nardini

My wife has a 3 yr old Smart that she is thinking of selling. She wants €7800 for it. Drop me a PM is you want to talk more about it.

Good luck.


----------



## hillie

LaDonna said:


> We just moved to Italy for a year. We need to find a cheap car to buy. If anyone knows of anything, please let me know....
> We live in the Perugia area...actually Todi...but can travel up to 3 hours to pick up auto. Way Way too expensive to rent. Now paying $1300/month to rent. Ouch!


Hi we are selling our Fiat fiorino VAN the car is in a good condition if you are interested you can call us 0039-3201732631,we are in Abruzzo from 12 till 20 february the price is €1650 

regards Steef


----------

